

Humbling - dayjah
https://gist.github.com/2668983
It's so easy to forget what our fore-fathers have given us.
======
kylemaxwell
Not sure what's "humbling" here. The fact that compiled code looks more
complicated and verbose than that written in a higher-level language (even C),
or something else?

~~~
geoffschmidt
This doesn't show the compiled code, it shows the syscalls that are made by
libc and the dynamic linking system to set up the process.

Back in the days of a.out and static linking, it was much shorter and easier
to understand.

